# Curtain rod in rental how to? complete newbie



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

That center picture looks like the center support for aluminum or plastic miniblinds.

You might be able to use the old holes, but you have to choose your curtain rod first because they mount in different ways depending which one you choose. Some rods are more appropriate for wall mount, some for ceiling.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I agree that it looks more like a ceiling mounted blind bracket. The size of the center bracket will tell you what was up there. In most cases it is possible to ceiling mount any 'quality' rod using the right brackets to the ceiling and make it work. You will not find any 'quality' rods at Ikea , pottery barn or any of the mass merchandises. All their stuff is flimsy and a PITA to install.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Since you are renting, I would contact the landlord or the management company to see what is allowed. Plus, they would likely send out a maintenance man to do the install. Less worries for you.


----------



## draxz1289 (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks guys for the reply much appreciated. Now it makes sense that its a mounted blinds bracket. This might be a very basic question; those holes can accommodate the screws of the ceiling mounted rod right?

I asked the management and they said I am free to drill any holes for the curtains as long as its on wall. I will check on getting a quality rod but I have to make sure its celling bracket right.

I am sure I will be able to find the rods for 5'4 (54 inches) and 9' (108 inches) might be tricky I think, would tension rod suffice.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

What do you plan to hang on the rod? Sheers or lightweight casement fabric does not require the same rod as line pinch pleated drapes. Add inner lining and you need even more rod.

66-120 is a standard rod size and the same rod could be used on both windows.


----------



## draxz1289 (Nov 8, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> What do you plan to hang on the rod? Sheers or lightweight casement fabric does not require the same rod as line pinch pleated drapes. Add inner lining and you need even more rod.
> 
> 66-120 is a standard rod size and the same rod could be used on both windows.


Thanks for the reply - I have thanked you
I plan to hang lightweight casement fabric which have the following holes as pictured. Inner lining you mean the sheer behind the curtain right?

This is what I was thinking http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S99929241/


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

draxz1289 said:


> Thanks for the reply - I have thanked you
> I plan to hang lightweight casement fabric which have the following holes as pictured. Inner lining you mean the sheer behind the curtain right?


The brackets on that rod are lightweight and will bend. You need something a bit more sturdy.

Your picture is of a fairly lightweight, unlined casement drapery. As such any rod whose diameter is slightly smaller than the grommet holes and that only requires 3 bracket (one is the center support) should be fine.

Warning; these are not as easy to slide open / close as you would think. A baton is often added the the 2 inner folds.

Drapery 101, The 3 styles:
The single piece casement style fabric hemmed and lightweight.

The fully lined drapery, a second layer of fabric usually white and sometimes light blocking is sewn together with the room side fabric.

Lined and inner-lined is usually reserved for high end drapes made of silk or linen. In addition the face fabric and lining a 3rd layer, felt like is common, between the face fabric and the sun blocking liner. This inner lining adds a lot of weight and can be as much a 1/4" thick. The net effect is to basically turn the drape into a quilt like affair.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

I would do what Gymschu mentioned and have maintenance do it. If he can't use those pre-existing holes, perhaps he can fill and paint them so they won't go against your security deposit when you leave.


----------

